# Studio portraits - white background



## Jazz (Jan 11, 2007)

Shortly after 9/11/01, I invited everyone in my apartment building to come to our studio, which is in the building on the first floor, and have their portrait made, one apartment at a time. The concept was to hang all the prints of everyone in our building, at one time, in one space.  We normally only see each other in passing or on the elevator for a few seconds.  It was a rewarding project, and people seemed to appreciate the effort.  Here's a couple of the photos, along with a digital poster I eventually made of the whole group of 29 separate photos.

  I wanted the same exact lighting setup for everyone, so that the lighting would get out of the way and not be an issue.  We would all be _out there_, exposed, with no shadows to hide in.  So I decided on a white background with medium softbox for main light, a small softbox with soft grid (above) for hairlight and two background lights, one on each side. Four lights total. I shot with a Hasselblad (150mm f4 lens) on Ilford Delta 100. The exposure was at f11 (incident reading from face) and the background exposure on white seamless was f16.5 (reflective).

  Of the 43 apartments in our building, the residents of 29 apartments agreed to participate.  Some are just a single person and some are entire families. When they arrived for their shoot, I gave them very minor instructions. I told them where to stand, and that I wanted to see their hands.  This was important, as I think the way people hold their hands can be revealing and even a little artistic (uh-oh).  I guided them through a few poses, but each shoot was no more than 15 minutes or so.  It took about 6 weeks to photograph everyone.

I developed the film and then made an 11x14 b&w fiber print (selenium toned) of each negative, and mounted them on foamcore, and velcroed them to the wall in our basement hallway, which leads to the laundry room and recycling room (hey, space is hard to come by in NYC!).  We had a photo show opening in the basement in February of 2002 with wine & cheese and lots of people showed up. 
(The pregnant lady in the 2nd photo had a delightful little girl who turns 5 tomorrow.)

All comments are welcome.


----------



## Puscas (Jan 11, 2007)

That's great! Too bad this happened a few years ago, otherwise I would have stopped by to take a look. Wow, good idea and well executed. I don't care too much about the funny poses on some of them, but hey, that happens right?


thanx for sharing!




pascal


----------



## Alison (Jan 11, 2007)

What an amazing outcome. I love this idea and you executed it very well. Thanks so much for sharing these with us!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 11, 2007)

I think that is/was a fantastic idea and you seem to have carried if off very well.  You could pitch this idea to other buildings/apartments and end up doing it for the next 50 years...but of course, doing it in your own building is so much more personal.


----------



## castrol (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow.

I am not really sure why this happened.

I scrolled throught your story reading it ever so carefully. As I got to the photos
my thoughts were "Wow, what an amazing idea..." Then I scrolled a bit further
and saw the final photo with everyone in it. I looked at it, leaned foward 
here at my desk to get a closer look and all of the sudden I felt this feeling.
It started in my throat and sort of choked me. It began a burning sensation
that ran up my face and into my eyes where they began to swell with tears.

I can't explain this response. I certainly don't understand it, but that kind
of stuff doesn't happen to me often.

Just thought I would share. I wish you had a larger shot of the group.

~castrol


----------



## markc (Jan 11, 2007)

What a great idea! Bravo! I love that composite and all the personality it shows.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 11, 2007)

That really IS  a great idea and it's great that you showed that kind of involvment with your building. 

I don't mind the funny ones, it adds a happy personality to it to break the 'serious' portriats.


----------



## emogirl (Jan 11, 2007)

fantastic..thanks for sharing this@


----------



## markc (Jan 11, 2007)

Do you have a larger version? I'd really like to see it in more detail.


----------



## Jazz (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind words.  Castrol - thank you especially for sharing that very human feeling.  I want to add that you are not the first to say that.

Perhaps I should have mentioned that one or two of the "funny" poses actually have some meaning.  One woman's job is traveling the world recruiting performers for the Asia Society, so she is in an asian dance position.  There's a couple who build and repair violins and cellos, which brings a little meaning to their poses.   Of course, some are exactly as was said, just funny. :mrgreen:


----------



## AprilRamone (Jan 11, 2007)

I agree, I'd love to see it larger!  

I think this is such a great idea because bringing neighbors together is no small task these days.  Seems like I haven't been friends with my neighbors since I was little.  Were the people in your building already friendly with each other?  Or did this project help them to start talking with each other?  

I also think it was a great idea to do it right after 9/11 since people were suddenly so scared of each other and everyone kind of realized that we don't stop to get to know each other anymore.  

Really neat idea!


----------



## Jazz (Jan 11, 2007)

Markc - I don't know if it's appropriate.  I thought I remember reading that photos on this forum should be no more than 600 to 800 px wide, and so I used 750, I think.  Maybe a mod could advise?

AprilRamone - There's a fine edge to relationships between neighbors in NYC apt buildings.  We like our space, even if it is only a very small space.  But yes, this project definitely opened things up and brought us closer, no question.  I made good friends who I didn't know at all before this project.  

The idea came from an image I saw on the local news one day.  The entire exterior wall of an apt building collapsed (it happens more than you'd think), and the images on the news showed the apartments inside, and how close they all were, all lined up, people within inches of each other for years and years, but they may never have spoken.  Then, after 9/11 happened, it seemed the right time to do it.  Thanks.


----------



## markc (Jan 11, 2007)

You could post a link if you want. That wouldn't slow anyone down on dialup.


----------



## Alison (Jan 11, 2007)

You can certainly post a bigger version  That's just a general guideline for ease of viewing. Or, like Mark suggested a link would work too!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't know how I overlooked this so long, but is an amazing project and one worthy of the doing.  From me that is a high compliment. Not many of the things we do are really worth the effort (on a purely humanitarian basis) but this one was for sure.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 11, 2007)

Fantastic 
:hail:


----------



## Jazz (Jan 11, 2007)

thanks guys

here's a larger one of the group, 1000 px wide (edit: well, it was, now it's 800?)


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 11, 2007)

I've been toying with an idea like this myself.  I want to photograph all of my friends using my holga and setting up a makeshift "photo booth".  It's great to see these all together.


----------



## craig (Jan 12, 2007)

Classic work!


----------



## woodsac (Jan 12, 2007)

This is beautiful Jazz!

Each image has the ability to stand on it's own, but it's the combined images, with the story that make this special. :thumbsup:


----------



## RMThompson (Jan 12, 2007)

Wow. I cannot express to you how great these are. I really love them.


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 12, 2007)

Splendid...


----------



## JonK (Jan 12, 2007)

fantastic idea and superbly executed


----------



## Jazz (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you all very much for the comments.


Digital Matt said:


> I want to photograph all of my friends using my holga


That must be Analog Matt talking.  What have you done with Digital Matt?


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 12, 2007)

Jazz said:


> Thank you all very much for the comments.
> 
> 
> Digital Matt said:
> That must be Analog Matt talking.  What have you done with Digital Matt?



Hehe, I explained what I meant by digital Matt a long time ago, but I guess nobody believed me.  There was a line in "Matrix" where they are training Neo in a simulation, and Morpheus tells him something to the effect of, "This is the digital representation of your analog self", or something like that.  When I'm online, that's just what I am, the digital representation of my analog self.  

So yes, Digital Matt does shoot film, when he's his analog self.


----------



## JIP (Jan 12, 2007)

I really like the idea and it was well done I actually would like to see the shots bigger yet I really like that type of just straight up lighting an it really looks like you have a real diverse bunch of characters in your building but again it would be nice to see more detail


----------



## Jazz (Jan 13, 2007)

> So yes, Digital Matt does shoot film, when he's his analog self. ;-)


 :idea:  I get it now.



Thanks JIP.  (Sorry, but that's as big as it gets)


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 14, 2007)

Nice idea there.  Love it


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 14, 2007)

What an impressive project, and very well executed.  Love it.  That's a pretty high turnout rate too!


----------



## JIP (Jan 14, 2007)

I know this is probably "lighting 101" but being pretty much a newbie when it comes to studio lighting how was this done I really like the simple straight up lighting.  Oh yeah and I can see the images better in the edit you made still nice.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 14, 2007)

JIP said:


> I know this is probably "lighting 101" but being pretty much a newbie when it comes to studio lighting how was this done I really like the simple straight up lighting.  Oh yeah and I can see the images better in the edit you made still nice.



He gave a detailed explanation in the initial post.


----------



## JIP (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry I did not read thouroughly enough the first time thanks


----------



## jemmy (Jan 17, 2007)

excellent... very cool and INSPIRING X


----------



## Ab$olut (Jan 20, 2007)

Great idea and poses love the mix of different types of people.


----------



## nakedyak (Jan 21, 2007)

what a great idea, executed so beautifully. you could make a book of these pictures and sell it


----------



## droyz2000 (Jan 22, 2007)

These portraits remind me of something that Richard Avedon would have done. Very Very Nice.


----------



## mannella (Jan 23, 2007)

Good shots and a great idea congrats.--Lenny


----------

